
Rio Olympics Drug-Testing Lab Is Suspended by WADA - uptown
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/25/sports/olympics/rio-drug-testing-lab-is-suspended-by-wada.html
======
davecheney
Urgh, paywall. Far too many of these in HN recently, one could be forgiven for
thinking they were spam to sell subscriptions.

